# Mountain-Bike-Touren der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel



## Eifelwolf (20. Januar 2006)

Wie allseits bekannt sein dürfte, bietet die Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel 10 mehr oder weniger interessante MTB-Touren in ihrer Umgebung an. Mehr dazu auf der entsprechenden HP -> http://www.mtb-eifel.de/.

Leider wird die örtliche Beschilderung der Routen schlecht gepflegt und ist mittlerweile sehr lückenhaft. Die Streckenführung ist nur mit (käuflich zu erwerbendem) Kartenmaterial (welches ich besitze, um da keine Fehlinterpretationen aufkommen zu lassen) erkennbar. Touren mit festgebundener Karte auf dem Lenker à la anno 1980 sind aber nicht jedermans Sache...  

Vielleicht besitzt jemand die entsprechenden GPS-Routendaten, die seitens der Kurverwaltung leider nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden, zumindest für einzelne Touren, und würde diese hier veröffentlichen (oder gerne auch per PN an mich). Das würde einige Eigenfabrikationen ersparen. Mercí!


----------



## Derk (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe das was aus der Umgebung um BM, was ich Dir per e-mail zusenden werde. 

Ob es sich dabei um die 2offiziellen" Touren handelt , weiß ich allerdings nicht; mußt Du halt nachprüfen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie allseits bekannt sein dürfte, bietet die Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel 10 mehr oder weniger interessante MTB-Touren in ihrer Umgebung an. Mehr dazu auf der entsprechenden HP -> http://www.mtb-eifel.de/.
> 
> Leider wird die örtliche Beschilderung der Routen schlecht gepflegt und ist mittlerweile sehr lückenhaft. Die Streckenführung ist nur mit (käuflich zu erwerbendem) Kartenmaterial (welches ich besitze, um da keine Fehlinterpretationen aufkommen zu lassen) erkennbar. Touren mit festgebundener Karte auf dem Lenker à la anno 1980 sind aber nicht jedermans Sache...
> 
> Vielleicht besitzt jemand die entsprechenden GPS-Routendaten, die seitens der Kurverwaltung leider nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden, zumindest für einzelne Touren, und würde diese hier veröffentlichen (oder gerne auch per PN an mich). Das würde einige Eigenfabrikationen ersparen. Mercí!



Ich erwarte bis zum Frühjar, dass Du alle Routen abgefahren bist, entsprechend diese Daten auf dein neues Spielzeug gespeichert hast und uns natürlich den Tourenguide machst.  Aber bitte auch an die schon gewohnte Beköstigung nach der Tour denken


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie allseits bekannt sein dürfte, bietet die Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel 10 mehr oder weniger interessante MTB-Touren in ihrer Umgebung an. Mehr dazu auf der entsprechenden HP -> http://www.mtb-eifel.de/.
> 
> Leider wird die örtliche Beschilderung der Routen schlecht gepflegt und ist mittlerweile sehr lückenhaft. Die Streckenführung ist nur mit (käuflich zu erwerbendem) Kartenmaterial (welches ich besitze, um da keine Fehlinterpretationen aufkommen zu lassen) erkennbar. Touren mit festgebundener Karte auf dem Lenker à la anno 1980 sind aber nicht jedermans Sache...
> 
> Vielleicht besitzt jemand die entsprechenden GPS-Routendaten, die seitens der Kurverwaltung leider nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden, zumindest für einzelne Touren, und würde diese hier veröffentlichen (oder gerne auch per PN an mich). Das würde einige Eigenfabrikationen ersparen. Mercí!


Pah,

fahre mit mir, ich kenne die auswendig .

Na gut, auf der 10 bin ich auch schon im "aus" gelandet, aber durch eine Kombination bekommt man da eh noch bessere Strecken zusammen. Wäre froh, wenn tatsächlich mal jemand mitfährt. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen sind die Touren bei vielen Leuten verpönt .

Der Januar ist dicht, aber im Februar werde ich dich mal anpingen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Montana (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo Helmut , ich habe im vorigen Jahr mal Kontakt zu jemandem aus Bad Münstereifel bezüglich der MTB Strecken aufgenommen. Das lief über die Website. Ich bin dann auch mal dort gewesen und habe mir die Gegend mal grob angeschaut. Leider waren die Kurverwaltung und die Buchhandlungen zu und ich habe daher keine Karte bekommen können. Die Touren machen jedoch einen ganz netten Eindruck. Vielleicht sollte man mal für die nächste Zeit eine intensive KFL / MTM Explorer Tour planen. Besser wäre dann bestimmt was am Wochenende. Ich pers. hätte grosses Interesse und bringe auch noch welche mit. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido

*EDIT *: Ich habe gerade noch mal auf die Seite gesehen . Da ist ja ewig nichts mehr passiert bzw. aktualisiert worden. Vllt. sollten wir die mal wieder aufwecken (versuchen)



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie allseits bekannt sein dürfte, bietet die Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel 10 mehr oder weniger interessante MTB-Touren in ihrer Umgebung an. Mehr dazu auf der entsprechenden HP -> http://www.mtb-eifel.de/.
> 
> Leider wird die örtliche Beschilderung der Routen schlecht gepflegt und ist mittlerweile sehr lückenhaft. Die Streckenführung ist nur mit (käuflich zu erwerbendem) Kartenmaterial (welches ich besitze, um da keine Fehlinterpretationen aufkommen zu lassen) erkennbar. Touren mit festgebundener Karte auf dem Lenker à la anno 1980 sind aber nicht jedermans Sache...
> 
> Vielleicht besitzt jemand die entsprechenden GPS-Routendaten, die seitens der Kurverwaltung leider nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden, zumindest für einzelne Touren, und würde diese hier veröffentlichen (oder gerne auch per PN an mich). Das würde einige Eigenfabrikationen ersparen. Mercí!


----------



## black (20. Januar 2006)

also ich selber komme aus nettersheim und kenne einige der 10 routen.
bin aber noch nie eine komplett gefahren. baue in meine routen immer nur sinnvolle teilstücke ein. gibt unzählige alternativen und ergänzungen.hier jetzt meine ganzen ovl dateien einzustellen wäre strafbar...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> also ich selber komme aus nettersheim und kenne einige der 10 routen.
> bin aber noch nie eine komplett gefahren. baue in meine routen immer nur sinnvolle teilstücke ein. gibt unzählige alternativen und ergänzungen.hier jetzt meine ganzen ovl dateien einzustellen wäre strafbar...



Trau dich, sei ein Verbrecher.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Januar 2006)

Ich bin angenehm überrascht von der guten Resonanz..... herzlichen Dank!  



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe das was aus der Umgebung um BM, was ich Dir per e-mail zusenden werde.
> 
> Ob es sich dabei um die 2offiziellen" Touren handelt , weiß ich allerdings nicht; mußt Du halt nachprüfen.



Danke für die schnelle Zusendung! Eine Route scheint (ungeprüft) die Route Nr. 10 zu sein, über die restlichen Routen muss ich hinsichtlich der Dateiendungen .TRK und .rte noch brüten.... 

@ Grüner Frosch & Hammelhetzer: Ums "Kennenlernen" geht's nicht, 7 der 10 Touren bin ich selbst gefahren, die restlichen 3 kenne ich zumindest teilweise - führen ja mitten durch mein heimatliches Gefilde  . Das MTM ist auch schon Teilstrecken gefahren. 

Angedacht ist nun, das MTM, sobald die Tage wieder "länger und freundlicher" sind, auf den abendlichen Mittwochs-Runden durch dieses Gelände zu scheuchen. Zu mehr reichen die Routen (außer der Nr. 10) auch nicht unbedingt. Als neuer Inhaber eines GPS-Spielzeuges und dem Mix aus Bequemlichkeit, zugewachsenen, entfernten oder sonstwie abgängigen Markierungsschildern möchte ich nun auch die Routen relaxt per GPS abradeln, ohne permanent mit der nervigen, grobmaßstäblichen Karte rumfummeln zu müssen  - daher meine Anfrage.

@Guido: Das Kartenwerk ist im unübersichtlichen Maßstab 1 : 50.000 gehalten. Also vor Ort keine große Hilfe, wenn es um Genauigkeit geht... teilweise ist wegen der fehlenden Schilder (die auch im Forum schon seit Jahren angemeckert werden) die Karte (oder halt das bequeme GPS) unverzichtbar.
Das Forum wird zudem äußerst schlecht gepflegt (siehe die langen Antwortzeiten des Moderators) - ein ziemlicher Witz für den Bereich "Tourismusförderng" einer Kurstadt!  
Insoweit wird das KFL sicherlich das ein oder andere Röutchen an einem Mittwoch mitdüsen....  

@Black und OAS: Eben, trau' Dich! OVL-Dateien sind ja stets recht klein. Hatte Dich, Black, bisher irgendwie immer in die Aachener Kante einsortiert, wußte nicht, das Du quasi Nachbar bist....  

Das Ergebnis: Per PN sind mir OVL-Dateien aller Routen angeboten worden...    Dem Anbieter, dessen Namen ich - da er sich selbst nicht öffentlich geoutet hat - nicht nennen werde, meinen herzlichen Dank - und wohl auch der des MTM, für die nun an 9 Mittwochen kein "Wiederholungsprogramm" auf dem Terminplan steht... 

Nachtrag (weil mir der Hinweis von Hammelhetzer noch nicht aus dem Sinn geht): Die 10 Routen sind für Biker streckenmäßig nicht immer der Knaller. Dazu muss man wissen, das beim "Abschmecken" der Routen alle möglichen Behörden beteiligt und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Aspekte (insbesondere die des Naturschutzes) berücksichtigt wurden. 
Daher gibt es auch die Situtation, das halt mal 5 Meter weiter parallel ein toller Singletrail verläuft und die Routen selbst leider über einen Teerweg. Mit etwas Ortskenntnis kann man solche Gegebenheiten ausbügeln, sofern es denn Sinn macht. Die MTM'ler habe das ja schon im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "erfahren". 
Mag sein, das hierduch die BAM-Routen etwas verpönt sind.... m. E. etwas zu Unrecht, denn die Streckenführung ist teilweise auch recht gelungen (siehe z.B. Downhill zwischen Winnen und Burgsahr).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man der Stadt Münstereifel oder wer auch immer für die Beschilderung der Strecken mal ein Angebot unterbreiten das die einfach mal nen Satz Schilder zur Verfügung stellen und dann ein Team von ortsansässigen Bikern nochmal ein paar an die Bäume bappen ! Was die zugehörige Webseite von denen angeht kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Das ganze scheint wahrscheinlich nicht zu Ende gedacht oder es hat dort niemand die Zeit oder den Ehrgeiz das Projekt weiterzuführen. Denn ich denke der ganze Bereich um BAM bietet noch viel mehr potenzial als nur diese 10 Runden. In diesem Sinne ...... Viel Spass auf den Trails um BAM !


----------



## Montana (20. Januar 2006)

Gut , Helmut wenn es Frühjahr wird, können wir ja Mittwochs auch mal rund um BM rumkurven. Wollte halt nicht wieder nach einer schönen nightride in einem uns allen unbekanntem Gebiet fragen  Ich wusste ja nicht , dass Du dort bereits schon getourt bis. Medet euch doch einfach wenn es soweit ist. 

Viele Grüsse
Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin angenehm überrascht von der guten Resonanz..... herzlichen Dank!
> 
> *7 der 10 Touren bin ich selbst gefahren, die restlichen 3 kenne ich zumindest teilweise - führen ja mitten durch mein heimatliches Gefilde * . Das MTM ist auch schon Teilstrecken gefahren.
> ...........
> ...


----------



## black (21. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin angenehm überrascht von der guten Resonanz..... herzlichen Dank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie du siehst komm ich aus nettersheim und bin viel unterwegs richtung ahrtal bad mü aber auch rursee.. wo kommst du denn her?wenn du von nachbarschaft sprichts.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (21. Januar 2006)

vielleicht fährt man mal die ein oer andere runde.. 10wochen ist sommerzeit ^^ bin für alles offen!!


----------



## Schnegge (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

War auch schon mal in der Gegend unterwegs  ...bin da auch zufällig an der scheinbar schon legendären Zehn  entlanggekratz. Die Gegend dürfte auf jedenm Fall schöne Strecken beinhalten...



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man mal für die nächste Zeit eine intensive KFL / MTM Explorer Tour planen. Besser wäre dann bestimmt was am Wochenende. Ich pers. hätte grosses Interesse und bringe auch noch welche mit.



@Montana: Ich biete mich da schon mal als Mitbringsel an  . 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg , was macht der Rücken. Wieder alles OK ? Ansonnsten noch weiterhin gute Besserung  

Danke dafür ,  dass Du Dich als Mitbringsel anbietest  Du hast uns ja schon am Mittwoch in Alfter gefehlt.  

Wie lange braucht man wohl Mittwoch abends von K-Brü nach Bad Mü ?

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido





			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> War auch schon mal in der Gegend unterwegs  ...bin da auch zufällig an der scheinbar schon legendären Zehn  entlanggekratz. Die Gegend dürfte auf jedenm Fall schöne Strecken beinhalten...
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg , was macht der Rücken. Wieder alles OK ? Ansonnsten noch weiterhin gute Besserung
> 
> Danke dafür ,  dass Du Dich als Mitbringsel anbietest  Du hast uns ja schon am Mittwoch in Alfter gefehlt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido, 
bin auch interessiert.

Fahrt vom Wildwechsel bis Bad Münstereifel sind ca.72 Km und soll ca 1.Stunde dauern, ohne den Verkehrsfluss zu berücksichtigen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Klaus . immer wieder gerne  . Wenn ich Eifelwolf richtig verstanden habe das wohl erst im Frühjahr bzw. wenn abends wieder länger hell bleibt , was. Ich denke wir sehen uns aber bestimmt vorher noch  

Viele Grüsse 

Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> bin auch interessiert.
> 
> Fahrt vom Wildwechsel bis Bad Münstereifel sind ca.72 Km und soll ca 1.Stunde dauern, ohne den Verkehrsfluss zu berücksichtigen.
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> bin auch interessiert.
> 
> Fahrt vom Wildwechsel bis Bad Münstereifel sind ca.72 Km und soll ca 1.Stunde dauern, ohne den Verkehrsfluss zu berücksichtigen.
> ...


bin auch interessiert. Fahre bis Bad Münstereifel immer von Siegburg aus
(herrliche Strecke). Verlängertes Wochenende, wenn es länger hell bleibt, wäre ideal.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2006)

Bamüei ist ja quasi TT Gebiet. Ich glaub, da gibt es nicht mehr viele Trails die wir nicht kennen, werd dann demnächst auch öfter mit meinem satellitengestützten Freund fahren, damit ich auch mal ein paar Touren als .pth liefern kann


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> .. wo kommst du denn her?



Auf einer gedachten Linie zwischen Bad Mâeifel und Rheinbach mitten im Wald!  

@all: Das Programm ist - s.o.-  fÃ¼r die kommende âSommerzeitâ (Uhrumstellung) in gut 2 Monaten gedacht.
Die Startpunkte der Kurverwaltungs-Routen (hÃ¶rt sich nach bikenden Rentnern anâ¦ ) liegen am Rande von BAM bzw. dessen Ortschaften. Die eine oder andere Tour lÃ¤sst sich auch von den bekannten MTM-StartplÃ¤tzen einbinden.

Bevor hier allzu groÃe Hoffnungen geweckt werden, einmal die Daten der 10 Touren (Tournummer/LÃ¤nge in Km/HÃ¶henmeter):

1/23,3/400
2/16,9/262
3/34,3/821
4/24,2/575
5/16,7/269
6/34,2/648
7/22,2/427
8/25,0/495
9/15,6/301
10/70,7/1.379

Wie man sieht, handelt es sich nicht um tagfÃ¼llende MTB-Touren. Daher sind die Routen, wie o. a., als Mittwochs-MTM-Abendprogramm vorgesehen, welches  man je nach Gusto natÃ¼rlich noch etwas aufpeppen kann.

Die wesentlich lÃ¤ngere, fÃ¼r einen Tagesritt taugliche  Route Nr. 10 setzt sich zum GroÃteil aus der VerknÃ¼pfung der Ã¼brigen Routen zusammen â im Klartext: Hat man die Routen 1 - 9 abgefahren, kennt man eigentlich auch schon die Nr. 10.


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. August 2006)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. In den letzten Wochen wurden einige Markierungen der Kurverwaltungsrouten erneuert. Der Webmaster der zugehörigen HP (siehe Post Nr. 1) schrieb dazu am 09. Mai 2006:

_So,
nun geht es wieder los, es wird Sommer und
deshalb wurde ein Touren-Team zusammengestellt, das nun alle Touren abfährt und neu Ausschildert, damit im Sommer wieder herrlich gebiket werden kann!

Mfg MTB-Eifel.de_

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 


[/FONT]


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. In den letzten Wochen wurden einige Markierungen der Kurverwaltungsrouten erneuert. Der Webmaster der zugehörigen HP (siehe Post Nr. 1) schrieb dazu am 09. Mai 2006:
> 
> _So,
> nun geht es wieder los, es wird Sommer und
> ...



Dann sorg mal dafür, daß wir die noch alle kennenlernen!!!  

Außerdem sollten wir dieses Jahr mindestens noch die 10er gemeinsam befahren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supasini (14. August 2006)

die Routen haben "Paten bekommen": so ist z.b. die Fahradabteilung des SV Nöthen für 2 Touren zuständig. Ich habe auch schon einiges an erneuerten Markierungen gesehen. BAM hat aber offensichtlich kein Geld, die Schilder zu erneuern, stattdessen werden übewiegend rote bzw. orange Pfeile auf die Bäume gesprayt. Nachteil: die verblassen schnell! (hier gilt: vom Eifelverein lernen heißt siegen (=markieren) lernen: wenn ein weißer Untergrund genommen würde wären die markierungen besser zu erkennen und länger sichtbar...)

beim 10er bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sollten wir dieses Jahr mindestens noch die 10er gemeinsam befahren!!!!!!!!!


Die autonomen Ville-Biker sind selbstredend dabei!


----------



## Günni69 (15. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die autonomen Ville-Biker sind selbstredend dabei!



Da zähle ich mich jetzt einfach mal mit zu.


----------



## Schutzblech (15. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen sind die Touren bei vielen Leuten verpönt .



Das wird daran liegen, dass es sich nicht wirklich um interessante Routen handelt. Dazu kommt die grottenschlechte Beschilderung, die flüssiges Fahren unmöglich macht. Nein, die guten Bikewege wurden effizient ausgespart. Man ist versucht zu sagen: fahr die Wege, die nicht zu einer der Touren gehören und Du hast Mordsspaß.

Gruß vom Schutzblech.


----------



## supasini (15. August 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, die guten Bikewege wurden effizient ausgespart.




habe ich auch gedacht. Am Samstag bin ich (im strömenden Regen, wäre ich doch besser in Roetgen mitgefahren, dort war's ja angeblich trocken) mit Schwager und Bruder den kleinen steilen Trail von Houverath (mit den engen Kehren) gefahren. Nach der "Schlüsselstelle" (ok, ist mehr ein Schlüsselchen, war aber sehr nass!  ) wo's zwischen den beiden engstehenden Bäumen durchgeht habe ich mich umgedreht um auf die anderen zu warten - und sehe an dem Baum das Schild von Route 7! also manche Trails sind doch dabei. 
Aber es fehlt z.B. beim 10er die Verbindung ab Decke Tönnes über den HWW11: ein Super-Trail. Stattdessen geht's über LAndstraße und Forstautobahn.

Der Förster (Wittler, wohnt auf der Hardtburg) hat mir das mal so erklärt: er ist der Meinung, dass MTBler nur auf Wege gehören. Seine Def. eines Weges sieht aber so aus, dass der so breit ist, dass man den auch mit nem Auto befahren kann. Mein Argument, dass der Eifelverein seine HWW auch HW*Wege* nennt kommentierte er mit einem Achselzucken.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird daran liegen, dass es sich nicht wirklich um interessante Routen handelt. Dazu kommt die grottenschlechte Beschilderung, die flüssiges Fahren unmöglich macht. Nein, die guten Bikewege wurden effizient ausgespart. Man ist versucht zu sagen: fahr die Wege, die nicht zu einer der Touren gehören und Du hast Mordsspaß.
> 
> Gruß vom Schutzblech.


Es gibt auch Leute, die mal gern schnell bergauf fahren und für die sind die Routen nicht schlecht. Ebenso bieten sie ein gutes Kalt-Wetter-Terrain. Tja, und bezüglich der Beschilderung: es gibt halt auch diverse Idioten, die meinen, die Schildchen mit nach Hause nehmen zu müssen und so. Spätestens beim zweiten mal kommt dann der Flow; und ausser der Runde 10 empfiehlt es sich doch eh, mehrere Runden zu kombinieren. Aber wie gesagt, wem's zu langweilig ist, der möge einfach mal die verwendete Übersetzung überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (15. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nach der "Schlüsselstelle" (ok, ist mehr ein Schlüsselchen, war aber sehr nass!  ) wo's zwischen den beiden engstehenden Bäumen durchgeht habe ich mich umgedreht um auf die anderen zu warten - und sehe an dem Baum das Schild von Route 7! also manche Trails sind doch dabei...


 
Tjaaa, das ist aber nicht die "offizielle" Route Nr. 7. Diese führt - siehe Karte der Kurverwaltung - nämlich etwas anders (war übrigens auch schon im Programm der MTM-Wochentour). Was Du da gesehen hast, Martin, ist eine "alternative" Beschilderung - keine Ahnung, wie die Schilder dort hingekommen sind, ich nehme an, von einheimischen Mountainbikern - und führt weiter Richtung Radioteleskop. 

Deine Alternative "HWW 11", wirklich ein schöner Trail, zur Kurverwaltungsroute Nr. 10 verstehe ich nicht ganz, da der HWW in Ost-West-Richtung führt und die Route Nr. 10 in dem angesprochenen Bereich Richtung Süd-Ost.... 

Zukünftig werde ich mich im Wald von Förster Wittler sehr wohl fühlen, da ja nach seiner Definition auch *Wege*lagerer nur auf autobefahrbaren Wegen anzutreffen sind....


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Der Förster (Wittler, wohnt auf der Hardtburg) hat mir das mal so erklärt: er ist der Meinung, dass MTBler nur auf Wege gehören. Seine Def. eines Weges sieht aber so aus, dass der so breit ist, dass man den auch mit nem Auto befahren kann.


Da gibt es eigentlich nichts zu definieren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Weg auf NRW-Teritorium ist. Dann zählt das Landesforstgesetz: "Fahren (mit dem Rad) auf festen Wegen erlaubt". Nach meiner Ansicht kann es sich dann auch um einen schmalen Pfad handeln. Das Gesetzt sagt nichts über die breite. Auf Anfrage beim Landesforstamt NRW schrieb man mir, das damit "befestigte Wege" gemeint sind. Mit "befestigt" meint man i.d.R. Wege mit einer Schotterdecke o.ä. Ist aber _eine_ Ansicht _eines_ Beamten, dem meine Mail in die Hände fiel.

Wir sollten froh sein, das es bisher noch kein Grundsatzurteil zu dem Thema gibt. Also immer schon freundlich und solange argumentieren, bis der/das Gegenüber keine Lust mehr hat


----------



## supasini (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Alternative "HWW 11", wirklich ein schöner Trail, zur Kurverwaltungsroute Nr. 10 verstehe ich nicht ganz, da der HWW in Ost-West-Richtung führt und die Route Nr. 10 in dem angesprochenen Bereich Richtung Süd-Ost....



also hier die Beschreibung: der 10er kommt ja am Decke Tönnes vorbei, führt dann über die L234 und Forststraßen nach Scheuerheck - rischtisch? wenn du vom DT die ersten paar Meter der Straße (oder dem parallelen Weg rechts der Straße) folgst und dann nicht den ersten Abzweig nach links nimmst (der führt auf den Knippberg und dann in einen recht ruppigen Downhill, der schließlich auf der Ahrstraße mündet), sondern den direkt folgenden zweiten, der ca. im 45°-Winkel abzweigt und damit fast genau nach Osten führt (genau, die HWW mit großen Zahlen, d.h. >6 haben einen offenen Winkel und führen on Ost nach West) bist du auf dem HWW 11 in "Gegenwinkel-Richtung". dem kannst du dann bis kurz vor Scheuerheck folgen. das ist ne Abkürzung und streckentechnisch wunderschöne Alternative zum schwachen Original!


----------



## supasini (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Tjaaa, das ist aber nicht die "offizielle" Route Nr. 7. Diese führt - siehe Karte der Kurverwaltung - nämlich etwas anders (war übrigens auch schon im Programm der MTM-Wochentour). Was Du da gesehen hast, Martin, ist eine "alternative" Beschilderung - keine Ahnung, wie die Schilder dort hingekommen sind, ich nehme an, von einheimischen Mountainbikern - und führt weiter Richtung Radioteleskop.



ist doch die "echte" Route: habe gerade nochmal auf meinen Karten nachgesehen, ist als Alternative zum 7er auf der Karte gepunktet mit A eingezeichnet, führt an besagter Stelle aber bergauf (worauf auch die Position der Markierung hinweist).


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> also hier die Beschreibung: der 10er kommt ja am Decke Tönnes vorbei, führt dann über die L234 und Forststraßen nach Scheuerheck - rischtisch? wenn du vom DT die ersten paar Meter der Straße (oder dem parallelen Weg rechts der Straße) folgst und dann nicht den ersten Abzweig nach links nimmst (der führt auf den Knippberg und dann in einen recht ruppigen Downhill, der schließlich auf der Ahrstraße mündet), sondern den direkt folgenden zweiten, der ca. im 45°-Winkel abzweigt und damit fast genau nach Osten führt (genau, die HWW mit großen Zahlen, d.h. >6 haben einen offenen Winkel und führen on Ost nach West) bist du auf dem HWW 11 in "Gegenwinkel-Richtung". dem kannst du dann bis kurz vor Scheuerheck folgen. das ist ne Abkürzung und streckentechnisch wunderschöne Alternative zum schwachen Original!



Danke für die gute Beschreibung, jetzt weiß ich wo!!!!


----------



## Schutzblech (16. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Leute, die mal gern schnell bergauf fahren und für die sind die Routen nicht schlecht. Ebenso bieten sie ein gutes Kalt-Wetter-Terrain. Tja, und bezüglich der Beschilderung: es gibt halt auch diverse Idioten, die meinen, die Schildchen mit nach Hause nehmen zu müssen und so. Spätestens beim zweiten mal kommt dann der Flow; und ausser der Runde 10 empfiehlt es sich doch eh, mehrere Runden zu kombinieren. Aber wie gesagt, wem's zu langweilig ist, der möge einfach mal die verwendete Übersetzung überdenken.



Aha, Du setzt also "Tour ist interessant" gleich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit bzw. dicker Übersetzung? Na, kein Wunder, dass wir ob der Qualität der Touren unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Geschwindigkeit macht aus einer langweiligen, anspruchslosen Tour noch keinen 'Bringer'.

Gruß vom Schutzblech.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> also hier die Beschreibung: der 10er kommt ja am Decke Tönnes vorbei, führt dann über die L234 und Forststraßen nach Scheuerheck - rischtisch? wenn du vom DT die ersten paar Meter der Straße (oder dem parallelen Weg rechts der Straße) folgst und dann nicht den ersten Abzweig nach links nimmst (der führt auf den Knippberg und dann in einen recht ruppigen Downhill, der schließlich auf der Ahrstraße mündet), sondern den direkt folgenden zweiten, der ca. im 45°-Winkel abzweigt und damit fast genau nach Osten führt (genau, die HWW mit großen Zahlen, d.h. >6 haben einen offenen Winkel und führen on Ost nach West) bist du auf dem HWW 11 in "Gegenwinkel-Richtung". dem kannst du dann bis kurz vor Scheuerheck folgen. das ist ne Abkürzung und streckentechnisch wunderschöne Alternative zum schwachen Original!


 
Ja, als Teil "meiner" Hausrunde mir bekannt, hatte nur nicht vermutet, dass Du solch "großräumige" Umleitungsempfehlungen gibts....  .

Es gibt noch eine weitere (unspektakulärere) Möglichkeit, den 10er etwas zu versüßen. Ein singletrailähnlicher Forstweg früher als die Routenempfehlung von der L 234 abbiegen, dann hinter der Wiese rechts und man stößt wieder auf die eigentliche Route (mit der Wurzelpassage berab).

Zu der Route Nr. 7: Neben der offiziellen, entsprechend beschilderten Route sind alternativ weitere interessante Wege mit der "7" gekennzeichnet - von wem auch immer. Den Track hast Du, beim Nachfahren bist Du einmal durch zeckenverseuchtes Wurmfarn gefahren (wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, wo das gewesen sein soll.....  ).


----------



## supasini (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Route Nr. 7: Neben der offiziellen, entsprechend beschilderten Route sind alternativ weitere interessante Wege mit der "7" gekennzeichnet - von wem auch immer.



Auf meinen M'Eifel-MTB-Karten ist der Weg eingezeichnet, scheint mir insofern auch offiziös zu sein.



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Den Track hast Du, beim Nachfahren bist Du einmal durch zeckenverseuchtes Wurmfarn gefahren (wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, wo das gewesen sein soll.....  ).



Der Zeckenalarm war auf dem rot markierten Wegstück!






und jetzt bin ich sooo stolz auf mich: das war mein erstes eingestelltes Bild! ich bin ein Kompjuta-Scharnier!


----------



## supasini (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, als Teil "meiner" Hausrunde mir bekannt, hatte nur nicht vermutet, dass Du solch "großräumige" Umleitungsempfehlungen gibts....  .



großräumig? ich habe es auch mal skizziert: grün ist die original10er-Runde, rot die Singletrail-Variante über HWW 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

@ Kombjuter-Scharnier: Den "roten Strich" kannst Du noch ein gutes Stück (oberhalb der "414" in der Karte) weiterziehen - soweit zum "großräumigen", bewußt in Anführungszeichn .

Bezüglich Route Nr. 7 meine ich hinsichtlich der "alternativ/wild beschilderten" diesen Teil hier:











Der ist aber nun wirklich nicht auf der Karte der Kurverwaltung.

Gelegentlich fahren wir beide nochmals den zeckenverseuchten Track ab....


----------



## supasini (3. September 2006)

Sooo: Freitag war ich alleine unterwegs und heute mit meinem Schatz - und hatte brav das DschiPiEss an. Die Ausbeute: Touren 1,2 und 4 sind jetzt neben der schon existenten No. 3 auf meiner HP unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EU-Touren/eu-touren.html#BAM-Touren als Track für Fugawi zu bekommen.
Übrigens ist fleißig an den Markierungen gearbeitet worden, das meiste findet man auch voll-analog


----------



## Mack_21 (7. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist fleißig an den Markierungen gearbeitet worden, das meiste findet man auch voll-analog



Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben, die Markierungen sind wesentlich besser geworden. Da brauch man wenigstens nicht mehr alle paar Meter die Karte rausholen   

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Derk (8. September 2006)

Hallo,
morgen habe ich ab Mittag den ganzen Nachmittag "familienfrei" und will mich mal wieder in der Nordeifel umtun. Fährt jemand mit auf einer dieser Mountain-Bike-Touren ?
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (10. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist fleißig an den Markierungen gearbeitet worden, das meiste findet man auch voll-analog


 
Aber nur, wenn mann die Rundtouren in der richtigen Richtung fährt.  Gestern fuhr ich die Touren 1 + 2  entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn und sah die MArkierungen in der Regel nur, wenn ich an den Kreuzungen Rückschau hielt .


----------



## Eifelbub (11. September 2006)

Bin Freitag Tour 3 gefahren. Kann bestätigen - sehr gut gemarkert und beschildert. Allerdings hört das bei Tour 7,8,9 schon auf. Da fehlen oft Schilder od. sind mit Absicht gedreht/verändert worden. 

Tour 10 fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung. Wenn's Wetter stimmt nehm ich die vielleicht Wochenende mal in Angriff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. September 2006)

hi eifelbub,
herzlich willkommen im forum!
es gibt auch den thread "rund um euskirchen" - vielleicht verabreden wir uns mal zum biken über diesen?
ich fahre morgen spätnachmittag/früher abend rad, was und wo ist egal, ca. 2-2,5 h.
wenn du lust hast....
martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal was nettes, um ausgiebig den Indian Summer in den Bergen links und rechts der Erft zu genießen

Eifel-Marathon


Das ganze ist eine Kombi der Touren 2, 1 und 6 mit modifizierten Einstiegspunkten. Ideal geeignet für Freunde technisch einfacher, aber kraftraubender Touren mit gaaaaanz viel Landschaft und Natur.

Mit der Bitte um freundliche Beachtung
Herr Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2006)

Pünktlich wie die Maurer sind Öki und ich bei besten Aussenbedingungen pünktlich wie die Maurer gestartet. Schon nach kurzer Zeit begannen wir bei flotter Fahrt eine nette Unterhaltung, zumindest solange der Puls unter 170 blieb.

Die angegebene Route wurde planmäßig abgefahren, zwei, drei nette Varianten eingebaut. Die ganze Strecke hatten wir dann in 4h Bruttofahrzeit abgerissen, wobei die Zeit der Gesamtunterbrechungen definitiv unter 5min lag. War aber kein Problem, die so gewonnene Restfahrzeit wurde beim köstlichen Steinbachtaler mit Klönen verbracht. Ach, haben die Beinchen auf den letzten 500m schön gebrannt. Zweimal Michelsberg wirkt .

Hat Lust auf mehr gemacht ,

Gruß Hammelhetzer


----------



## Schutzblech (23. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Pünktlich wie die Maurer sind Öki und ich bei besten Aussenbedingungen pünktlich wie die Maurer gestartet. Schon nach kurzer Zeit begannen wir bei flotter Fahrt eine nette Unterhaltung, zumindest solange der Puls unter 170 blieb.
> Die angegebene Route wurde planmäßig abgefahren, zwei, drei nette Varianten eingebaut. Die ganze Strecke hatten wir dann in 4h Bruttofahrzeit abgerissen, wobei die Zeit der Gesamtunterbrechungen definitiv unter 5min lag. War aber kein Problem, die so gewonnene Restfahrzeit wurde beim köstlichen Steinbachtaler mit Klönen verbracht. Ach, haben die Beinchen auf den letzten 500m schön gebrannt. Zweimal Michelsberg wirkt



Mensch, herzlichen Dank für den spannenden Bericht und die ausführlichen Trainingsdaten! Da kann ich echt nicht mithalten und habe beschlossen, nicht länger im Schatten solcher Heroen zu stehen: Bike zu verkaufen.

Ey, wen interessiert?

Gruß,
Schutzblech.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Ey, wen interessiert?


Ne ganze Menge Leute hier, Schwachköpfe ausgenommen.


----------



## Schutzblech (23. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ne ganze Menge Leute hier.



Ah, okay, Du meinst die anderen Selbstdarsteller. Na klar, die hatte ich vergessen. Sorry.


----------



## Spooky (27. September 2006)

Hi,

wir wollen morgen evtl. die Tour 10 unter die Stollen nehmen. Frage: wie gut ist die Beschilderung der Strecke? Braucht man den Tourenführer der Kurverwaltung oder reicht die 'normale' BaMü Wanderkarte vom Eifelverein? Wo ist ein sinnvoller Einstieg in die Tour mit möglichst kostenlosem Parkplatz?

Im Vorraus Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2006)

Hi Marco,

speziell die 10 - letzter Versuch meiner einer liegt aber ein Jahr zurück - hat in der Beschilderung Lücken. Ob sich's gebessert hat??   Als Parkplatz würde ich dir gleichfalls den Parkplatz Schleidbachtal gegenüber dem Parkhotel empfehlen (Startpunkt für die Touren, 1, 2 und 3). Von da rollt man sehr einfach in die Altstadt, der Einstieg in den 10 ist leicht gefunden - ein sinnlos steiles Sträßchen, auf dem es gar nicht so leicht ist, das Vorderrad zu überreden, Bodenkontakt zu halten .

Eine normale Wanderkarte reicht m.E. nicht, den Streckenverlauf nachzuvollziehen, bin aber auch kein Pfadfinderkommandant. Wenn Ihr die Tour zwischen Samstag und Dienstag angehen würdet, könnte ich euch ja mit wertvollem Originalkartenmaterial zur Seite stehen.

Ciao
HAmmelhetzer


----------



## Spooky (27. September 2006)

Hi Dieda,

danke dür die Tipps, werde mir also morgen wohl doch besser die Karten bei der Kurverwaltung besorgen ... sind ja auch nicht so teuer. Hier wurde ja bereits darüber berichtet, das die Beschilderung der anderen Touren verbessert wurde, hoffe das gilt jetzt auch für die von die angesprochenen Lücken bei der 10er Tour. Werde das dann hier berichten, ...


Danke
Marco



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> speziell die 10 - letzter Versuch meiner einer liegt aber ein Jahr zurück - hat in der Beschilderung Lücken. Ob sich's gebessert hat??   Als Parkplatz würde ich dir gleichfalls den Parkplatz Schleidbachtal gegenüber dem Parkhotel empfehlen (Startpunkt für die Touren, 1, 2 und 3). Von da rollt man sehr einfach in die Altstadt, der Einstieg in den 10 ist leicht gefunden - ein sinnlos steiles Sträßchen, auf dem es gar nicht so leicht ist, das Vorderrad zu überreden, Bodenkontakt zu halten .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack_21 (28. September 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn mann die Rundtouren in der richtigen Richtung fährt...



 geisterfahrer im münstereifeler wald    dachte das gibt es nur auf der autobahn und da nur bei leuten mit gelbem nummernschild  

gegen die schlechte beschilderung beim falsch fahren hab ich ne gute lösung... einfach richtig rum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (28. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...wir wollen morgen evtl. die Tour 10 unter die Stollen nehmen. Frage: wie gut ist die Beschilderung der Strecke? Braucht man den Tourenführer der Kurverwaltung oder reicht die 'normale' BaMü Wanderkarte vom Eifelverein? ...



hallo marco,
wenn du das programm top50 oder ähnliches hast, kann ich dir gerne meine selbst erstellte .ovl-datei dazu breitstellen.


----------



## Derk (28. September 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> geisterfahrer im münstereifeler wald    dachte das gibt es nur auf der autobahn und da nur bei leuten mit gelbem nummernschild
> 
> gegen die schlechte beschilderung beim falsch fahren hab ich ne gute lösung... einfach richtig rum fahren


 
ob links erüm, ob rechts erüm... mir hatte vorher keiner gesagt, dass die Schildaufsteller ordentlich vom Fahren im Uhrzeigersinn ausgingen ....


----------



## Mack_21 (28. September 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> ob links erüm, ob rechts erüm... mir hatte vorher keiner gesagt, dass die Schildaufsteller ordentlich vom Fahren im Uhrzeigersinn ausgingen ....



war ja auch nur spaß, hab gerade mal auf den karten der verwaltung nachgeschaut. da sind die touren auch nur mit pfeilen im uhrzeigersinn markiert... aber die strecken sind auch in anderer fahrtrichtung markiert. auf jedenfall die 2er... aber kann ja auch mal passieren das wegweiser fehlen..


----------



## Derk (28. September 2006)

Mack21 :  dass Du Spass machen wolltest, habe ich schon verstanden.

Ich fahre übrigens nach Vorgaben meines GPS-Geräts, in das ich die  Trackdateien der BaMüEi-Touren eingegeben hatte.  Ich war also nicht so sehr auf die Beschilderung angewiesen

Derk


----------



## Mack_21 (28. September 2006)

schön das es hier noch jemand gibt der spaß versteht..  

na so ein gps-gerät ist schon ne super erfindung. ich fahre noch nach karten oder wie in diesem falle nach beschilderung... finde es aber super dass die stadtverwaltung sich solche mühe macht.  

gruß
Markus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> . auf jedenfall die 2er...


Du fährst die zweier Tour   ???

Und brauchst dafür Markierungen?


----------



## Spooky (28. September 2006)

Hi, wie versprochen meine kurze Bewertung der 10er Tour rund um BaMüEi.

Landschaft: 2+

traumhaft schöne Abschnitte wie das Sahr- oder das Liersbachtal. Super Panorama (nicht nur) vom Eifelblick am Michelsberg, dazu die schöne Altstadt von Bad Münstereifel und das Radioteleskop Effelsberg. Top.

Kartenmaterial: 1

für 4,50 Euro 10 detailliert beschriebene Touren incl. Übersichtskarte und Höhenprofile. Ganz klarer Kauftipp.

Beschilderung: 3-

Die Beschilderung ist nicht immer eindeutig, teilweise gar nicht (mehr) vorhanden bzw. einfach nur verwirrend. Somit ist bei zuvielen Kreuzungen und Abzweigungen während der Tour immer wieder Rätselraten und Kartenkunde von Nöten. Hier sollte die Kurverwaltung dringend nachbessern.

Strecke: 3

Also ganz ehrlich unter einer MTB-Strecke stelle ich mir eigentlich was anderes vor. 90% der Tour wären auch mit einem Klapprad oder Puky problemlos zu bewältigen gewesen. Der überwiegende Teil führt über fahrtechnisch wenige fordernde Waldautobahn und Aspahlt, einen echten Trail habe ich auf den ganzen 70km nicht gefunden. Nichst desto trotz als Trainings- oder Spinningrunde zum Auspowern durchaus geeignet.

Bei meinen nächsten Ausflügen in die Ecke werde ich die Tourenvorschläge wohl eher als 'Grundgerüst' für eigene Touren mit Hilfe der guten alten Wanderkarten nutzen.

Trotzdem wars ein schöner Tag in einer für mich völlig neuen Ecke.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Mack_21 (28. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du fährst die zweier Tour   ???
> 
> Und brauchst dafür Markierungen?



wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du sicherlich mitbekommen das es darum ging, die touren rückwärts also anderstrum zu fahren...  und das zusätzlich noch von einem "auswärtigen". für den die markierungen evtl. hilfreich gewesen wären... und da war die 2er strecke nur ein beispiel... aber ja ich fahre auch teilweise über teilstrecken der 2er tour.. aber nicht um dann an der steinbachtalsperre bier zu trinken  naja auf jedenfall nicht nur


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bei meinen nächsten Ausflügen in die Ecke werde ich die Tourenvorschläge wohl eher als 'Grundgerüst' für eigene Touren mit Hilfe der guten alten Wanderkarten nutzen.
> 
> Trotzdem wars ein schöner Tag in einer für mich völlig neuen Ecke.
> 
> ...



.....oder noch viel einfacher: Du nutzt die Kenntnisse der einheimischen TT'ler.....die kennen nämlich so ziemlich jeden Trail da unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....oder noch viel einfacher: Du nutzt die Kenntnisse der einheimischen TT'ler.....die kennen nämlich so ziemlich jeden Trail da unten


Fahren nach meiner Erkenntnis aber nicht mehr oder nur noch sehr eingeschränkt     - oder wann gab's die letzte Tomburg Tour???

Jau, Uwe - und ewig winkt das Zaunpfahltier !!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> .. aber nicht um dann an der steinbachtalsperre bier zu trinken


Fataler Fehler - das Steinbachtaler ist ganz ausgezeichnet isoton


----------



## Mack_21 (29. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Fataler Fehler - das Steinbachtaler ist ganz ausgezeichnet isoton



na das original zitat endete ja mit ...naja auf jedenfall nicht nur... trinke da auch mal gerne ein steinbachtaler, aber im sommer genieße ich dabei auch gerne die gute aussicht


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Mai 2008)

Die Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel sucht preisgünstige Hilfe - Freiwillige vor:


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Mai 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel sucht preisgünstige Hilfe - Freiwillige vor:



Wie wäre es, wenn man denen mal vorschlagen würde, die Routen "noch etwas" interessanter zu gestalten zwecks Erhöhung der Touri-Übernachtungen etc.


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

immer, wenn's darauf ankommt, passiert es: Mein PC streikt ! Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle alle 10 Tracks der "offiziellen" MTB-Routen der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel (keine abgewandelten Versionen) zusenden (E-Mail-Adresse gibt es nach PN)? Bevorzugt wäre das Format gpx (Route). Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deoteg (26. März 2009)

Hallo "eifelwolf",

es wurde geholfen

von einem, der immer zwei PC auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten sich bemüht.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. März 2009)

Danke ! Wo kann ich's finden?


----------

